# toy's !



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Here are a few toys we made, the one i think you seen before but the rest are new, we made them over the last couple days...be happy. 
CLICK TO ENLARGE.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice job, they look great


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh they look really good. Nice work.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Love the rings the most!


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

I love the new toys. They are so cool. I'm still gathering parts to make a play gym for Piper. I think I'm going to need a small saw or at least a blade for one that used to be my Dad's, and maybe even his Dad's. Not sure.
I have a few things to make toys with but trying to get some pony beads. You did a great job.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

wow great job  they are fab


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

What a great job! They look like something you'd buy in a store. I wish I had your talent!!


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

*Swings*

here is the latest swing i made today. Its BIG as you can see with my Cockatiel Bobby as the model. The pictures are 4 total 2 from before and the new one as well, there both just the swing by it self then with the beautiful Bobby, just thought I'd share...be happy.
CLICK TO ENLARGE.


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

Those rings are such a good idea! I hope you don't mind if I use that idea myself, I have tons of wooden rings from my sewing that I don't use that I already found Frankie loves! Putting colors and beads around them never would have crossed my mind!


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

Great job! I wish that I was so talented.


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

*Yet another photo.*

Here is the photo of the big swing i posted yesterday or the day before, but as usual my pearl bobby is in the picture, this time she is with 2 lutino males i have. The 2 lutinos are bonded, they been together for a long time and there useless as far as breeding goes cuz i think they love each other best. I got them a few years ago from a lady and there hand tamed and real sweet hearts. They have full flight (never was clipped) and they love to fly around the house, if i put my hand up in the air when there flying around they will land on my hand, usually the one does it then hes followed by the other one.
Any way the 2 lutinos in the picture are my "bums". The other pic is a back shot of bobby my pearl hen, aint she 
B E A U T I F U L.
yea i know. Any way here they are, enjoy...be happy.
CLICK TO ENLARGE.


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

Your birds are so cute! By the way, I noticed your from Rochester....I'm not too far south of you!


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes Rochester NY. I also see we share the same birthdate 9/10. Of course i was born many many many years before you, yes i am old LOL. As i allways say...be happy.


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bah, you're only as old as you feel! That's too funny, I'm in the Kingston/Saugerties area, smaller towns but pretty close!


----------

